# Justin Jaffray wins Toronto Open Spring 2011!



## Forte (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations to Justin Jaffray, outclassing everypony at the competition in 3x3 average and backspinning his way to success!


----------



## Erzz (Apr 17, 2011)

Backspinning?
Grats


----------



## RaresB (Apr 17, 2011)

Grats i got 19th place in 3x3 2nd round. I would of had a sub-20 had it not been for the +2 on my 18.33. This 20.09 average will haunt me. Anyway grats again


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 17, 2011)

What do you win in toronto?


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 17, 2011)

forte won sq1
neil should consider himself very lucky


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2011)

yeeeeeeees


----------



## Micael (Apr 17, 2011)

Great!:tu


----------



## Thompson (Apr 17, 2011)

i would of had a sub 30 average if it wasnt for my pop and lock up on my first and 4th solves. but good job jacob!!


----------



## Julian (Apr 17, 2011)

That may be so, but he is no match for my pen capping skills.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 17, 2011)

What was his average?


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 17, 2011)

justins was a low 12


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2011)

12.4x


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 17, 2011)

He won with that?!


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 17, 2011)

there was no eric harris or emily


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 17, 2011)

what did sarah get?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 17, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> He won with that?!


 
No, he won cuz he's ossim. :3


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 17, 2011)

Anthony said:


> No, he won cuz he's ossim. :3



<3


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 17, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> what did sarah get?


 
13.37.


----------



## Escher (Apr 17, 2011)

JustinForte <3 <3 <3


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 17, 2011)

Erzz said:


> Backspinning?



Saw him spinning 4 pens around at the comp, timing himself. Maybe that's it? what was his time for 4 pens?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> Saw him spinning 4 pens around at the comp, timing himself. Maybe that's it? what was his time for 4 pens?


Not that kind of backspinning. Think of it more literally.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 17, 2011)

Continuous Back Around





That's what he did.


----------

